# Caloundra Offshore this Sunday 14th Oct



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Anybody interested in a trip offshore on Sunday to Brays Rock or Raper Shoal off Caloundra/Wurtulla? Seabreeze says light offshores all morning. Loads of reef structure for chucking sp's, bottom bashing or trolling. I've been holed up for a few weeks now and I'm itching for it. Would love some company.

Greg


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Good luck, Bro!

Might be a few schoolies about.

Wouldn't mind coming up in a few weeks and hitting Old Woman Island.

Matt


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey Greg, would love to but this w/end is just no good. Make sure you put in a trip report, hope you get into a few. Sirfishalot told me there was a spear fisho at Pt Cartwright a week or so back nailed a really nice kingie - mentioned there were a few of them out there hanging around his teaser....


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

I might be able to get out with you for this one.

I hope you know where you are going out there coz I sure dont but I'm keen to find out.

I just got a new x-wrap I'd like to try trolling with too


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

mmm sunday you say I might be a goer too but will have to wait and see

Lee


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Sorry mate, but it's my eldest son's birthday party.. so i'll be entertaining 15 kids :shock: :shock:

Definitely interested in a fortnight's time.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

What time you guys heading out?


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey Lee, I think it's about time you updated your info coz last I looked you were peddling an adventure and not paddling a tempo


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Good on you guys! However, I just checked out Seabreeze and what was predicted to be 5 to 10 knot SW on Sunday morning is now 10 to 15 knot SE. Will have to review over Saturday.

Bray's Rock is probably the easiest to get to. I take off from Shelly Beach which usually just has a shoredump you can time pretty well. From there you can go further out to the Fairway marker if conditions are good. Raper Shoal is a bigger reef about 1.5km off Wurtulla Beach which breaks in a big swell. You have to go straight out though through the breakers so will depend on swell size. I've only been out there once with no GPS but it was easy to find. I'll post some piccies later and maybe we can sort out on Saturday. I'll PM my mobile no. to all interested parties.

If it turns out SE winds maybe a trip to Noosa to repeat Lee's and Nodds last one is the go.

Phoenix, would probably be an early 5.30 or 6 ish

Cheers

Greg


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Could probably do Noosa. The only thing about that which I don't like is the surf renetry at busy Noosa eaches. Especially at a crowded beach full of kids.


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Just checked Seabreeze again and now looks like 5-10 Knot SE's. Will see how it goes. Here's some pics of the spots. Not real clear sorry but you can see the amount of reef.

Greg


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

I've been hanging out to go offshore Caloundra again......
Would love to go, but alas, tomrrow morning is my only free early morning this weekend and the wind will be up. Sunday's looking excellent! Good luck guys!
Alby


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Just checked Seabreeze again and back to 5-10 knotters. For anybody interested I'll be at the end of William St Shelly Beach around 5:30 in the morning. If it looks good I'll set off from there to Brays.

You're welcome next time Lazybugger and Alby.

Nodds, Lee and Phoenix, i'm off to a party but you can get me on my mobile tonight if you're keen.

Greg


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Sadly I can't make it, but I hope you blokes catch a heap of biggins and the weather holds for you.

Book me in for the next one though coz I'm still keen as.

Good luck


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hope you guys do well - I'll be checking the reports.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

Are you kidding!? That's Gold Coast Indy Weekend!


----------

